# Happy Birthday Nicklfire( Shawn )



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Here's to wishing you all the best on your Birthday, and everything you do for this site and community ! Cheers :bigsmile::bigsmile:

Luke


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Nicklfire~!!
Wish Canuacks win the cup for your bday!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy b-day Mr. Dark Lord!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

happy birthday Shawn


----------



## mhlwang (May 11, 2011)

happy birthday!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you get your bday wish....a Stanley Cup!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you have a GREAT birthday, Shawn!!
All the best


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Shawn!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

happy birthday! hope you dont have a heart attack from game 7!


----------



## CrazyJ (Jul 24, 2010)

Happy B-Day!! Lets hope you can share your present from the Canucks with all of us!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday =) Enjoy the game tonite!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday and thank you for everything you do for us


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy B'day Shawn!!!! Have a good one


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Have a Happy Birthday Shawn - hope you get all the presents that you hope for!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Oh fearless leader!!!
Cheers!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday man, have a good one!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Have a very happy birthday, I know it is a very month for you, but take a few hours for yourself and enjoy the game.

Steve


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday bro!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Hopefully the Canucks pull a great birthday present for you!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, man! How's it feel to be 40? LOL..... Go Canucks Go!


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

happy birthday boss!! here's a nice silver cup for ya!


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B Day Oh Dark Lord


may it be a Great One

24/7


I think he is just a little older then that Stuart


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

HAPPY STANLEY CUP TOO YOU, HAPPY STANLEY CUP TO YOOOOOU, HAVE A HAPPY STAAAAANLEEEEY CUP SHAWWWWWNNNN, have a happy stanley cup to you!!!!! 



I wrote this all by myself.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birthday my friend.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow i left for the day only to return to this thread, very thoughtful. We did not win the cup but all in all i had a great day with the family. Thanks to all who spent a second to reply to this thread, it does mean alot to me.


----------

